# Boyfriend has low motility



## Daisyw2021 (Apr 17, 2021)

Hello, my boyfriend has had his semen analysis done after TTC for 2 years and it shows low motility. 14 million motile in total in what they tested.

Probably going to have to go for ICSI if I don’t conceive naturally, but does anyone know which supplement is best to improve motility?
I have looked at impryl and proxeed. I have seen some very good things about impryl. 

I will be putting him on a strict diet until further notice to shift some pounds too

any advice is appreciated! Thanks


----------



## sparkler2020 (Jan 3, 2020)

Hello
We started in the same boat three years ago and hoped to conceive naturally. We have gone down the ICSI route, as we just could not keep hoping it would happen. 
We did try various supplements and tbh they may or may not work, I don’t think it actually makes a big enough difference to change the statics dramatically. 
You should ask your consultant or gp for advice.
Has you partner been checked for varicocele. 

Good luck which ever route you take


----------



## Daisyw2021 (Apr 17, 2021)

Hi @sparkler2020 thanks for the reply. Sorry to hear you are in the same position. 
I would be very surprised if we conceived naturally considering how long we’ve been trying, it would be a miracle lol. I’m just looking ahead trying to make his swimmers a bit better for any treatment we may need. 
He doesn’t have a varicocele, more lifestyle inflicted they think! He doesn’t drink or smoke but he hasn’t got a great diet. 
Are you doing ICSI through NHS?
Thanks, you too!


----------



## sparkler2020 (Jan 3, 2020)

Daisyw2021 said:


> Hi @sparkler2020 thanks for the reply. Sorry to hear you are in the same position.
> I would be very surprised if we conceived naturally considering how long we’ve been trying, it would be a miracle lol. I’m just looking ahead trying to make his swimmers a bit better for any treatment we may need.
> He doesn’t have a varicocele, more lifestyle inflicted they think! He doesn’t drink or smoke but he hasn’t got a great diet.
> Are you doing ICSI through NHS?
> Thanks, you too!


Yes ICSI and am funding privately. My areahas one of the lower cut of points for age sadly.


----------



## ellieh17 (Sep 18, 2015)

My husband has low motility. We tried Wellman for our first cycle & proxeed for our 2nd. We had icsi in both our cycles & both were successful!! We had 1 day 5 blast transferred each time. If you can I’d recommend going for day 5 transfer as we found most of our embryos stopped dividing at day 3. We only had 1 surviving embryo at day 5 each time. We used access fertility to help with the funding. If you want to message me for more info, please do. Xx


----------



## MadameG (Jan 13, 2012)

Another vote for Proxeed for a male supplement here 👍


----------



## Daisyw2021 (Apr 17, 2021)

MadameG said:


> Another vote for Proxeed for a male supplement here 👍


Thank you! Did you find improvements with it? Well not you but DH haha


----------



## MadameG (Jan 13, 2012)

Daisyw2021 said:


> Thank you! Did you find improvements with it? Well not you but DH haha


Yes, his second surgical sperm retrieval (via PESA I think) was far more successful than the first. He also followed the Serum (Athens) sperm improvement protocol of high dose vitamin C and E plus antibiotics (either Doxycycline or tetracycline, I can’t remember now but it’s in my diary on here). Following this he lost all the pain in his testicles that he had been experiencing since his (partially scarred over) vasectomy reversal xxxx


----------

